# New member



## phytnes (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi...I am a personal trainer that is a retired (8yrs) national level female middleweight bodybuilder.  I competed for 15yrs.  I still lift 3-4 times a week and teach spinning and yoga.  
Still muscular in New Orleans.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*phytnes* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 13, 2011)

welcome & happy to have you here.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome, always good to have someone with extra knowledge to learn from!


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

